# Monkeys & Leapards



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Are they ownable pets in the UK? I can't imagine somone walking a leopard but ive always been interested to know.

I was going to get a small monkey a few years ago but found out you need a license (at least i think you do).

I mean can you take a leopard or monkey and have them live as normal pets? Many people have monkeys but im not sure in the UK.

Any advice at all would be great.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

if you have the correct licenses and set ups you can keep practically anything, I know of a guy that keeps a tiger in a private collection.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It depends what you mean by "pet" really.. they will never be domesticated animals and a pet in the way a cat or a dog will be, but then neither are 99% of reptiles. If you mean can you keep them, and given the correct environment will they survive, breed, learn to accept you and even eventually trust or interact with you, then it's entirely possible.

The problem with primates and big cats is it is not simple to house and feed them, you have to get it right and you have to treat them like the wild animals they are - primates are not surrogate children, and big cats are not domestic cats.

Some cats and primates are on the DWA list, others aren't though, but without a doubt they will be expensive any any reputable dealer or breeder will vet you thoroughly for the large enclosure (often outdoors) and social interaction that the animal will need.


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

SiUK said:


> if you have the correct licenses and set ups you can keep practically anything, I know of a guy that keeps a tiger in a private collection.



Wow that would be amazing. Id imagine finding a vet would be a problem. I would love to own animals like this as pets.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh it would be smart, its proper tame as well.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Athravan said:


> It depends what you mean by "pet" really.. they will never be domesticated animals and a pet in the way a cat or a dog will be, but then neither are 99% of reptiles. If you mean can you keep them, and given the correct environment will they survive, breed, learn to accept you and even eventually trust or interact with you, then it's entirely possible.
> 
> The problem with primates and big cats is it is not simple to house and feed them, you have to get it right and you have to treat them like the wild animals they are - primates are not surrogate children, and big cats are not domestic cats.
> 
> Some cats and primates are on the DWA list, others aren't though, but without a doubt they will be expensive any any reputable dealer or breeder will vet you thoroughly for the large enclosure (often outdoors) and social interaction that the animal will need.


when i win the lottery there'll be 2 tigers as domestic pets. They'll wear big mittens and gum shields so they can't bite and scratch me.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Meko said:


> when i win the lottery there'll be 2 tigers as domestic pets. They'll wear big mittens and gum shields so they can't bite and scratch me.


I hope to god thats a joke.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no it's not a joke. Didn't you know you could get tiger sized gum shields and huge mittens? they sell them in all the shops, even Asda..


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I used to work with a private collection of leopards. great fun. if not a bit nerve racking from time to time.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I used to work with a private collection of leopards. great fun. if not a bit nerve racking from time to time.


what a great job that must have been.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Meko said:


> no it's not a joke. Didn't you know you could get tiger sized gum shields and huge mittens? they sell them in all the shops, even Asda..


You may say that but i wouldnt put it past some people. Just look at how people defang/declaw certain animals to make them 'safe'. Chinese zoo's file down tigers teeth so people can pose with them.

Im not implying you'd do this but you'd be surprised at what some people think you can get away with.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree Zak - shan't comment on my feelings towards the moral and ethical feelings behind keeping don't want any more narks over it!!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

linda.t said:


> what a great job that must have been.


The interacting with the cats was fun, the feathering, gutting and cleaning of 2 wheelbarrows full of chickens and rabbits (especially in winter) wasn't so much fun. :lol2:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

They can be tamed, just watch the program Lion Man and you'll find that out quickly!!: victory:


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

bradhollands999 said:


> They can be tamed, just watch the program Lion Man and you'll find that out quickly!!: victory:


Ever see him without his top on? :whistling2:

There's a difference between a few very well put together post-production edited shots of a very knowledgeable guy interacting with a collection of wild animals.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

bradhollands999 said:


> They can be tamed, just watch the program Lion Man and you'll find that out quickly!!: victory:


Someone needs to be not so trusting of the TV.

A lion or other big cat is ever, ever, TAME

WILD animals always retain some degree of unpredictability.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, but every animal has come from the wild and i think that if big cats are bred successfully in captivity over and over again, they too could become 'tame'!! Also tame in my eyes doesn't mean that it won't hurt you!! A tame cat can scratch when playing and leave a cut and have you seen 'Lion Man' play with the lions... just by playing with them they could accidentally hurt him.: victory:


----------

